

Show HN: A website to help people learn git - vlamanna
http://git.rocks/getting-started/

======
charlieegan3
It'd be cool to see rebase covered. Feel like that's the only big one missing.

~~~
vlamanna
Yes, we were discussing that today at the office. I'll add it.

------
vlamanna
Feedback is welcome and would be helpful to improve the site. Thanks!

